# night time swamp donkey



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

South central public lake slow rolling a big black spinnerbait in swallow weeds and she crushed it. Sorry no weight, forgot scale but i would guess close to 5. Released to be caught again.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say solid 5...great fish bro....bet it was a great feeling setting the hook and feeling that weight! Nice Job!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. I need to get out more night fishing.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a beast! They all feel bigger at night don't they?


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guy's, they do feel bigger at night! I have become a big fan of night fishing for bass the last couple years.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Certified lunker...congrats!:G


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

:B nice fish!


----------

